# Maxtreme Pharma "Soma - Max" HGH G2g?



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys, as the topic states, have you guys come across this stuff? All looked OK but I could just stick with Hygene and Medlab but wanted to try out a different one.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Seen this today wasn't impressed seen some of the oil range and was told AP is alot better or was!


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

cheers dude, appreciated, couldn't find any info on the net so was dubious, looked good but thought I'd ask here.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

As I heard too, their steroids are of low quality and sold at everything at same price. Can't say anything about their HGH though since I never tried it.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

I saw this too, they had it analysed, looks good to go for me? Be good to know if someone has used it though.

View attachment 165796


----------

